

Yamaha ditched its computers for Amazon - ourmandave
http://www.businessinsider.com/yamaha-ditched-its-computers-for-amazon-2015-7

======
ju-st
This article sounds like a "Customer Success Story" PDF you can download on IT
companies' marketing websites.

------
tw04
It sounds like he was doing a pretty poor job of being CIO prior to the move
to Amazon.

If you're saving money moving to Amazon, you weren't running a very efficient
shop in the first place.

AWS is great for: Startups who can't or don't want to make massive capital
investments until they know their idea will be successful.

Companies who have bursty workloads that require large amounts of compute for
short periods of time.

Companies that need to move to an entirely OPEX based budget for some reason
(can't say I've heard of a good reason to do this other than 'our accountants
told us it's better')

In my experience, anything else is an exercise in management playing the "I'm
going to change things to make it look like I'm really important and earning
my salary" game.

